# Monsoon amp won't work with aftermarket radio



## Rdeckert (Jan 30, 2017)

2004 Beetle with the monsoon system. So I recently replaced my stock head unit with an aftermarket unit, but for some reason the rear speakers will not come on. I've narrowed it to the amp not turning on because if I fade the volume all the way to the rear, there is MINIMAL sound coming out. I've tried sending power to the rear speaker positive wire(s), tried tying the remote wires together, and suppled power to the remote wire, all with no luck. I'm pretty sure there's nothing wrong with the amp as it works just fine when I put the stock unit back in. For some reason, the amp won't power on with the new unit. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

What did you do for wiring? I got an adapter harness from Crutchfield for my aftermarket unit and the amp works great. No extra work required.


----------



## Rdeckert (Jan 30, 2017)

For wiring, I just picked up a spectre harness from wally world.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

That is probably your issue. It may not have the wiring for the amp. I know on Crutchfield, you input if you have Monsoon or not and get the wiring based on that. I would look into it.


----------



## Rdeckert (Jan 30, 2017)

My mistake. I must have purchased the Metra brand because that's what Walmart carries. I checked the Crutchfield website, and they have the exact same harness by Metra. Can you tell me which two wires you connected that are supposed to be for turning on the amp?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

My husband did most of the install, but from what I recall it was all pretty much plug and play. I did look at Crutchfield and it seems they have different wiring for the Beetle stereo vs. my GTI. But they do have a wiring chart if you click "details" https://www.crutchfield.com/p_120701784/Metra-70-1784-Receiver-Wiring-Harness.html?tp=2977 so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Rdeckert (Jan 30, 2017)

And you do have the Monsoon sound system?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I do but I have a GTI, not a Beetle. My Monsoon unit is double din vs. the single din in the Beetle so there are some differences. 

You may want to post or look over at NewBeetle.org as well. There is an audio section that may have more information and that forum moves faster than this one.


----------



## Glx2001 (9 mo ago)

How does that harness turn the amp off?


----------



## onsitematt (9 mo ago)

cd player some harness come with


----------

